# Pay, deductions???



## VanMatt (16 Jan 2006)

I recently applied to the CF to go in as a combat engineer...looks like I'll be in soon barring anything unforseen.  Anyway, I was wondering what kind/how much of deductions from my pay I can expect once I'm in, and what I would make once I'm a full private.  I just need to know because if I'll still be able to comfortably make my car payment (like $400/month) and still be putting cash into savings...if not, the car goes!!


----------



## VanMatt (16 Jan 2006)

OK, so I actually searched for the info I was looking for and I found the payscale...but I still dont know what kind of deductions I can expect...As well, I heard that the deductions didnt start until after BMQ...is this true? any help is appreciated


----------



## Inch (16 Jan 2006)

The deductions will be the same as any other Canadian, income tax in the neighbourhood of 25%, CPP and EI as well as your CF Pension (superannuation on your pay statement), and they start from the moment you begin getting paid. I have just under 40% of my monthly pay deducted for income tax, CPP, EI, superannuation, supp. death benefits and disability coverage.


----------



## VanMatt (17 Jan 2006)

But I heard that the army deducts from your wages for room and board...that kind of stuff. Or does the payscale show the deducted wage? Or was someone just feeding me a load of crap?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jan 2006)

VanMatt said:
			
		

> But I heard that the army deducts from your wages for room and board...that kind of stuff. Or does the payscale show the deducted wage? Or was someone just feeding me a load of crap?



The pay scales reflect the GROSS pay ( i.e. before all deductions).  Yes in most cases you will pay for room and board on BMQ and trades training....you will also pay mess dues, SDB, dental plan for dependants ( if you so wish) , medical plan for dependants ( if you so wish), taxes, CFSA, CPP/QPP, EI and a host of other stuff.

Do you need a forensic accountant before you decide to join ?



			
				p_imbeault said:
			
		

> Quarters and Rations are deducted IF you choose to live on base, and eat at the mess.



On BMQ ( at the very least) living on base  isnt a question of "IF"........

remeber all that "stay in your lane " stuff posted in the cadet forum ?


----------



## p_imbeault (17 Jan 2006)

Sorry I'll remember my place, although I thought my post was valid seeing as how the first post stats he is inquiring about deductions after he is a fully trained Pte. I realize that the accumulated information that a Cadet has to offer may not mean much, but I have been doing my fair share of research into the CF as a Career and I figured the things I have learnt could be shared with someone that has similar questions as I did, no?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jan 2006)

p_imbeault said:
			
		

> Sorry I'll remember my place, although I thought my post was valid seeing as how the first post stats he is inquiring about deductions after he is a fully trained Pte.



fair enough

Edit : the original pst has been edited to the point where its quite different than it used to be.  I'm sure that the original poster can figure out from the pay scales ( in gross) a general idea of what he will be making.  if he needs a "nickel and dime" analysis,that could be a hint that maybe he cant afford to make the jump given his financial comitments (IMHO).


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2006)

The Deductions for Rations and Quarters vary from Base to Base.  There are also different rates, on every Base, that will be deducted for Quarters as there are different types of Quarters on every Base.  The amounts being deducted also will vary depending on what Rank you are.  

Quarters can be Single Room, Double Room, Suite, PMQ, ESQ, etc.  and then they are also divided between Officer, Snr NCO and OR Quarters.  Every Base will have the rates at Base Accommodations.


----------



## VanMatt (17 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the info...and for your information, I AM joining, its just a matter of whether or not I have to dump other commitments


----------



## Glorified Ape (18 Jan 2006)

The deductions at St. Jean are, if IIRC and they haven't changed, roughly 365/month for rations and another 90 (roughly) for quarters (Ocdt quarters though, not recruit which might be less).


----------



## dearryan (13 Mar 2006)

Hey guys,

What does IPC 1,2 in regards to pay level mean? Sorry if this is vague, it was vague to me on the phone too.

Ryan


----------



## Pte_Martin (13 Mar 2006)

I don't know what it stands for but it's for pay rate for example  a year two pte would have a IPC of 2 and a year 3 pte would be IPC 3 etc..


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2006)

IPC = Incentive Pay Category

For more information on Pay go to:   http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=3


----------



## ERIK2RCR (13 Mar 2006)

RE: VanMatt's 400/mo car payment...The only thing i would watch for, is your first week in St. Jean for BMq, they give you around $300 at a pay parade to go to the cannex and purchase everything you'll need for the first 4 weeks. then you git your first pay, which has this $300 plus Rats and Quarters taken off it, so it's around $250. Also, if you're married or common law, you're intitled to free R&Q plus seperation pay, but it'll take them 3-4 weeks to sort it out (regardless of what you've aranged at the recruting centre). When I was there my pays went something like $250-$600-$600-$600-$1400-$1200 and then they leveled out after everything was fixed. *DISCLAIMER TO AVOID JACKING FORM DS* This was just my personal experience and it was 3 years ago, but the old adage "the more things change, the more they stay the same," holds true.


----------



## 0007 (17 Mar 2006)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> The deductions at St. Jean are, if IIRC and they haven't changed, roughly 365/month for rations and another 90 (roughly) for quarters (Ocdt quarters though, not recruit which might be less).



Ape, is that price for rations for real? $365 for food would feed me and my family, so that figure can't be accurate, I hope! The pay is no hell to begin with, so to nicklel and dime soldiers like seems outrageous to me. I couldn't find any info on misc. deductions anywhere.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Mar 2006)

0007 said:
			
		

> Ape, is that price for rations for real? $365 for food would feed me and my family, so that figure can't be accurate, I hope! The pay is no hell to begin with, so to nicklel and dime soldiers like seems outrageous to me. I couldn't find any info on misc. deductions anywhere.



factor in also that someone cooks it for you, serves it to you and cleans up after you.  The pay in the CF is very good....stop bitching !!


----------



## 0007 (17 Mar 2006)

Not bitching at all! That price is outrageous, end of story. I find the tone on this site a little hostile, if you don't appreciate a question, overlook it - you don't help or add anything replying in a bitched out fashion. Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Mar 2006)

0007 said:
			
		

> Not bitching at all! That price is outrageous, end of story. I find the tone on this site a little hostile, if you don't appreciate a question, overlook it - you don't help or add anything replying in a bitched out fashion. Thanks.



Fair enough,

You could always seek employement elsewhere


----------



## ZxExN (18 Mar 2006)

365 for 30-31 days of food? Thats roughly 12 bucks a day. 4 bucks a meal, not bad if you ask me.


----------



## ArmyDave (18 Mar 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Fair enough,
> 
> You could always seek employement elsewhere



He said absolutely nothing about not wanting to join, I see nothing wrong with stating personal views on a matter.  It's comments and attitudes like the quote above that ruin many online communities.


----------



## ZxExN (18 Mar 2006)

Better to not pay us an extra 5 thousand a year and just lower our salary but not have us pay for board and food. That way, our overall taxable income is a lot lower.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Mar 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> He said absolutely nothing about not wanting to join, I see nothing wrong with stating personal views on a matter.  It's comments and attitudes like the quote above that ruin many online communities.




_You could always seek employement elsewhere _ 

Same goes for you.


----------



## ArmyDave (18 Mar 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _You could always seek employement elsewhere _
> 
> Same goes for you.



Explain?  You come off as being somewhat childish with comments like that.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2006)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> Better to not pay us an extra 5 thousand a year and just lower our salary but not have us pay for board and food. That way, our overall taxable income is a lot lower.



Yeah, thats a good one...that way the rest of us who dont live in get payed less........ :



			
				ArmyDave said:
			
		

> He said absolutely nothing about not wanting to join, I see nothing wrong with stating personal views on a matter.  It's comments and attitudes like the quote above that ruin many online communities.



When i said he could seek employement elsewhere, i meant that if its that much of a deal the the CF charges  X amount of money for R&Q then you need to reconsider your choice of employement.  You get payed pretty good for being unskilled.


----------



## Hoover (18 Mar 2006)

Im a single private. Been in aroundabout 6 months. You're looking at taking home about $650 for a regular paycheck every two weeks after deductions. More if you are married or commonlaw because you get R&Q back plus seperation allowance. 

Quit complaining about the pay and deductions, you don't get paid at too many other places to be TRAINED... to fire guns and march around with green crap. Heck, when they put you in a tent for a night you get 17 dollars.. 

Also, complaining gives your position away to the enemy..


----------



## ArmyDave (18 Mar 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats a good one...that way the rest of us who dont live in get payed less........ :
> 
> When i said he could seek employement elsewhere, i meant that if its that much of a deal the the CF charges  X amount of money for R&Q then you need to reconsider your choice of employement.  You get payed pretty good for being unskilled.



I have no disagreements with the wages being decent, I was simply stating that he should be allowed to express his opinion without being jumped all over.  I apologize for my harsh tone, it just seems that new members are treated with considerable disrespect simply because of a low post count.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> I have no disagreements with the wages being decent, I was simply stating that he should be allowed to express his opinion without being jumped all over.  I apologize for my harsh tone, it just seems that new members are treated with considerable disrespect simply because of a low post count.



No. I jump on people who have nothing better to do than complain about pay and alowances.  You people joining today have jackshit to complain about.  When i joined we started at pay incentive "private recruit" then "private basic" then "private trained" then private 1.  You guys start at private 1 from the word go. Thos on this site senior enough will remember the wage freze where we go not incentive raises for 2 years.  All the allowances have gone up in the last 2 years as well.  You get 20 days vacation....payed....per year plus all the freebie days off ( pre and post deployemtn,short leave, special leave), you have acces to compasionate leave......payed.......free dental and free health care, LTA, education benefits.......the list goes on !!

But thats ok....$365 a month for R&Q..........now thats outrageous  : ( considering he is going to live in quaters for less than a year)


----------



## elminister (18 Mar 2006)

Just a word of caution to us newbies, if you have nothing good to say don't say. And if you're new talk less and listen more in this case type less and read more.


----------



## 0007 (18 Mar 2006)

Can anyone give me a link or info on the benefits payed if married? I will admit that the price for board ($360 per month) is acceptable if it is for all 30 days of that month - is it though?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2006)

0007 said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a link or info on the benefits payed if married? I will admit that the price for board ($360 per month) is acceptable if it is for all 30 days of that month - is it though?



Yes.....all 30........all 31 and even all 28...........depends what month it is


----------



## kincanucks (18 Mar 2006)

0007 said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a link or info on the benefits payed if married? I will admit that the price for board ($360 per month) is acceptable if it is for all 30 days of that month - is it though?



You don't pay for rations and quarters if you are married.  You know what people?  Spend less time worrying about what you are going to be paid and what you are going to be paying for and more time worrying about getting into this fine organization and doing the best possible job you can.  If you are worried about the money aspect of being in the CF then look for a job some where else.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Mar 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> Explain?  You come off as being somewhat childish with comments like that.



Really, ArmyDave?


----------



## 0007 (19 Mar 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You don't pay for rations and quarters if you are married.  You know what people?  Spend less time worrying about what you are going to be paid and what you are going to be paying for and more time worrying about getting into this fine organization and doing the best possible job you can.  If you are worried about the money aspect of being in the CF then look for a job some where else.



Yes, yes. Thanks for all your positive input here. Perhaps it is you who should look for another job; one where you don't have to deal with people's annoying questions?


----------



## ZxExN (19 Mar 2006)

Of all the officers I've had the pleasure of meeting, I've never seen such pettiness and bickering. The internet brings out the worse of people. At the end of the day, we're all apart of the same team people. Some people have a family and have to worry about things such as money. Shit the world runs on money. Get off your high horse and stop acting as though you'd still serve in the CF even if they didn't pay you. I'm honoured to serve my country and am happy for the compensation they intern provide but I would never insult anyone if they raise any financial concerns cause not everyone who asks about compensation are gold diggers. If there isn't much more to add to this thread, I suggest we just close it cause it's just wasting bandwidth and value time from the officers on this board who are probably very busy.


----------



## ArmyDave (19 Mar 2006)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> Of all the officers I've had the pleasure of meeting, I've never seen such pettiness and bickering. The internet brings out the worse of people. At the end of the day, we're all apart of the same team people. Some people have a family and have to worry about things such as money. crap the world runs on money. Get off your high horse and stop acting as though you'd still serve in the CF even if they didn't pay you. I'm honoured to serve my country and am happy for the compensation they intern provide but I would never insult anyone if they raise any financial concerns cause not everyone who asks about compensation are gold diggers. If there isn't much more to add to this thread, I suggest we just close it cause it's just wasting bandwidth and value time from the officers on this board who are probably very busy.



 :cheers:


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2006)

I think we're done here.  If anyone has something to add on the original topic, please contact a Moderator.


----------

